# 7 String Les Paul Epiphone. Any Good?



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 1, 2006)

OK guys once again I need your help. There's a dude selling one of these locally. It is mint and he's asking like 500.00 CDN, which is about 400.00 US, with a case. Of course I am going to go try it out first, pups can always be changed, I am more concerned with the action, the neck and what not. Post your thoughts on this one...thanks!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 1, 2006)

On MySpace site, you'll see a picture of my old Epi LP 7-string. The pups are allright, but they can be muddy in the lower registers. A change is recommended. The neck is true to Les Pauls...FAT! But, if want that LP sound, this is it. Action was great. I would not look at this guitar as a shredder machine. Rather, it's a great riffing machine.


----------



## velocity (Jan 1, 2006)

when i was working at long and mcquade, we blew the last of these out for 325.00 new with hardshell case.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's the pic I was referring to...


----------



## velocity (Jan 1, 2006)

yeah thats the one allright. that was 325.00 canadian .....


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 1, 2006)

velocity said:


> yeah thats the one allright. that was 325.00 canadian .....


Fuck it then, I won't pay 500.00 CDN for it...thanks velocity...oh and Shannon, nice pic, cept fpr that fag hanging out of your mouth


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 1, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Fuck it then, I won't pay 500.00 CDN for it...thanks velocity...oh and Shannon, nice pic, cept fpr that fag hanging out of your mouth




FAG? Don't say that too loud - you might make Dark Wolf jealous


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 1, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> FAG? Don't say that too loud - you might make Dark Wolf jealous


Fag...? Why would I be jealous of someone talking about your daddy?


----------



## Jason (Jan 1, 2006)

oooooooooooo


----------



## Scott (Jan 1, 2006)

Honestly Wayne, it's only 175 bucks difference. Canadian at that. I'd go for it. Look at what 6 string epi lps go for around here.


----------



## Jason (Jan 1, 2006)

i would just bring up the fact that they were being blown out and see if you can get him down on price abit


----------



## Shannon (Jan 1, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> oh and Shannon, nice pic, cept for that fag hanging out of your mouth



Heh heh heh heh....wait. Not funny.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 1, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Heh heh heh heh....wait. Not funny.


Sorry


----------



## Shawn (Jan 1, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Here's the pic I was referring to...


Cool pic.  

I never played an Epi LP-7 but I could only imagine how fat the neck is. I've played my friend's Gibson LP Studio and the neck is pretty fat for even a 6.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 1, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Cool pic.
> 
> I never played an Epi LP-7 but I could only imagine how fat the neck is. I've played my friend's Gibson LP Studio and the neck is pretty fat for even a 6.


Yeah but fuck man I want to look as cool as Shannon there


----------



## Naren (Jan 1, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fag...? Why would I be jealous of someone talking about your daddy?



Ha ha ha. Funny shit.



Shawn said:


> I never played an Epi LP-7 but I could only imagine how fat the neck is. I've played my friend's Gibson LP Studio and the neck is pretty fat for even a 6.



That's interesting. I own a Gibson LP Studio and I was just playing it yesterday and thinking about how thin the neck is compared to my Ibanez (width wise). But that's probably just because it's not a seven. I think the string spacing on my Gibson Les Paul is perfect, but I'm pretty damn sure I'd think it's wayy too thick if it were a seven.

That is a pretty cool looking guitar, Shannon. But, seeing as it's an Epiphone, I'd probably have to change out the pickups.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 2, 2006)

Guy from Chastisement uses the LP 7... http://www.chastisement.com/


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 2, 2006)

Naren said:


> That is a pretty cool looking guitar, Shannon. But, seeing as it's an Epiphone, I'd probably have to change out the pickups.


 The scale length is a bit short, but still, I've always wanted one of those. Just something about that Les Paul vibe... and in a seven, to boot! Maybe throw some active Bartolinis in there. That would be pretty great.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 2, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> The scale length is a bit short, but still, I've always wanted one of those. Just something about that Les Paul vibe... and in a seven, to boot! Maybe throw some active Bartolinis in there. That would be pretty great.


I was thinking EMG's...but you never know...


----------



## darren (Jan 2, 2006)

If you're looking for a nice LP-style 7, also check out the Dean EVO Special 7. It comes in black and an amber burst quilt top, and it's also 25.5" scale. You can pick them up used for around $300-400 or so.

It's hard to shop on price based on "closeout" pricing... those prices don't really reflect the market value of those instruments. In the short term, closeout prices do push the prices on the used market down, but a year or two later, they come back up again. A guitar that was blown out at $299 a couple of years ago will probably be back in the $400-500 range now, depending on condition.


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 2, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fag...? Why would I be jealous of someone talking about your daddy?



HAHAHAHA


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 2, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> HAHAHAHA


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey Shannon, any one ever tell you that you look like Karma Cheema from American Head Charge?


----------



## Shannon (Jan 4, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Hey Shannon, any one ever tell you that you look like Karma Cheema from American Head Charge?



Nope, never heard of the guy. I'm aware of the band though, but that's it.


----------

